# Prami dosages



## roadglide83 (May 21, 2014)

I currently take .25mg of arimidex per day while on cycle and just ordered Prami due to prolactin issues. What dosages should I run for the Prami to start off and also should I keep running my arimidex the same? Do most people only take Prami when on 19nor drugs or do they run it on all cycles?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 21, 2014)

roadglide83 said:


> I currently take .25mg of arimidex per day while on cycle and just ordered Prami due to prolactin issues. What dosages should I run for the Prami to start off and also should I keep running my arimidex the same? Do most people only take Prami when on 19nor drugs or do they run it on all cycles?



I only run it when on tren due to various reasons. I would say 90%+ people who think they have elevated prolactin don't and it's probably just estrogen. The amount of guys who are on say 500mg test and 400mg deca who get gyno and automatically think it is prolactin based is high (it will be estrogen).

What cycle are you on? What doses? 

Anyway for prami start off as low as possible. Literally 0.05ml or at the most 0.1ml. Then *slowly *move up over a few weeks to 0.2-0.3mg.


----------



## roadglide83 (May 21, 2014)

Right now running 600mg test cyp and 500mg tren enth. I have gyno issues since I was in my early twenties but it is not very visible unless I'm really lean but I have noticed small amounts of liquid coming from my nipples if I squeeze them LOL. I figured this was a prolactin issues so that's why I ordered prami. I blast and cruise so I always stay on .25 mg of arimidex eod and havnt had much nipple sensitivity issues with that dose. I have noticed my sex drive has crashed about 8 weeks into my 12 week cycle of tren.


----------



## *Bio* (May 21, 2014)

Follow Elvia's advice and start off low!  Prami has some nasty sides.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 21, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> I only run it when on tren due to various reasons. I would say 90%+ people who think they have elevated prolactin don't and it's probably just estrogen. The amount of guys who are on say 500mg test and 400mg deca who get gyno and automatically think it is prolactin based is high (it will be estrogen).
> 
> What cycle are you on? What doses?
> 
> Anyway for prami start off as low as possible. Literally 0.05ml or at the most 0.1ml. Then *slowly *move up over a few weeks to 0.2-0.3mg.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## roadglide83 (May 21, 2014)

Ok thanks, I will follow your advice.


----------



## MattG (May 22, 2014)

I started out at .5 mg ed, and felt delusional as hell in the mornings for a week. After that i dropped down to .25 ed and felt fine, couldnt even tell i was taking it. But at .5 my brain was pretty foggy and i was dragging ass


----------



## Sandpig (May 22, 2014)

roadglide83 said:


> I have noticed my sex drive has crashed about 8 weeks into my 12 week cycle of tren.



Guess I'm not alone.

Funny how drive was increased at the beginning of the cycle and then just completely crashes.


----------



## MattG (May 22, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Guess I'm not alone.
> 
> Funny how drive was increased at the beginning of the cycle and then just completely crashes.




:yeahthat:  sucks dont it?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 23, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Guess I'm not alone.
> 
> Funny how drive was increased at the beginning of the cycle and then just completely crashes.



I am the same. This time round tren is ruining my libido. I started letrozole last night and felt a big boost today. Prami helps a lot too.


----------

